# Where are the crappie?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking at Acton, Cowan, or CC.

Not sure if I should stick with vertical jigging or bust out the bobber. What depth have you been finding the crappie?

Thanks!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Most of our fish have been coming from deep, 20-25'
Fishing will improve once the lakes cool a little more.
Good luck


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

been getting a few decent fish(10") at CC in 10' depth.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I'm struggling to find any deep or shallow in the river tribs.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

kycreek said:


> I'm struggling to find any deep or shallow in the river tribs.


This has been my worst summer in probably 10 years but traditionally Sept and Oct are tough months to find fish consistently. Once the water temps drop another 10-15 degrees the bite will get better.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

I was at alum creek last week. Two days, six hours each day and no crappie. I fished shallow,deep and everything in between. I have never been skunked on crappie on this lake and for two days in a row. It was just really odd. The weather was great those days also. I talked to other fisherman and they were having about the same luck. Only one guy said he caught two small ones and that was it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

dhf125 said:


> I was at alum creek last week. Two days, six hours each day and no crappie. I fished shallow,deep and everything in between. I have never been skunked on crappie on this lake and for two days in a row. It was just really odd. The weather was great those days also. I talked to other fisherman and they were having about the same luck. Only one guy said he caught two small ones and that was it.


I heard from a few people that Alum was on fire early last week. I went on Friday after the cold front moved in and couldn’t get a bite. Was able to locate several schools they just wouldn’t go for me.


----------



## Kyle46n (Jun 22, 2020)

I was in CC yesterday. Fished for crappie about 4 hrs total, struck out on saugeye the other 4. Caught about 40 with 6 keeps. Awesome keeper ratio huh? Found plenty of big schools but couldn’t get them to eat. The two schools I got chewing were smaller and in 14 feet. But I saw fish in trees sitting in 50 feet, all the way to less than 10 ft. Schools of small shad everywhere in the backs of coves. 
I was at Alum last Weekend, and couldn’t find any crappie. I have about 20 locations there that had schools stacked on them all summer, and they were gone.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice day, so I planned a day off at Cowan. I was lazy and went with the bobbers. Could not find the crappie in the normal trees, and started on the gills. It was non stop action. Most were small, but plenty of hand sized gill. Also found a half dozen crappie while playing with the gills. Nothing big, but they were all in the 10" range. All fish were caught on ice jigs & 1" gulp minnows in less than 2 FOW.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Rooster, do you know what the water temp is?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't get a temp reading (didn't take the sonar).


----------



## Lil Crappy (Jun 1, 2020)

9Left said:


> been getting a few decent fish(10") at CC in 10' depth.


Cranks same depth! 10”-12 1/2” not a lot but good size!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Any updates? Going somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Been getting and seeing a few keepers at GLSM lately. Pink leadhead and pearl shad bodies. Water level is low. Good luck.


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

This might be too late, but I've been on east fork the past few weeks, fishing standing timber 12-15 in 20-30fow, transitioning areas soon


----------

